# Avatar: The Last Airbender (series)



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2010)

Azula's scary.

I mean I know she's meant to be scary, but when I watched


Spoiler



Book 3 - Chapter 5: The Beach


And saw her 



Spoiler



trying to hang out with normal people, but being sadistic despite herself at about 6:45 and 9:20


my fear grew.

Holy shit if I was in that series I'd be scared shitless of her.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Nov 4, 2010)

She gets worse much worse.


----------



## admotonic (Nov 4, 2010)

I really need to get back into watching this series. Got to about halfway through book three before the network decided to stop playing it. Stupid free to air TV


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, anyone know when the second series of avatar the last air bender comes out?


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 5, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone know when the second series of avatar the last air bender comes out?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar:_The_L...bender#Spin-off
Just in a year.. WHAT?!?! A YEAR?!?!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing that because I want to see what the explanation and such of airbending is (it was never delved into as Aang already knew airbending at the start of the first series).


----------

